# Trailer Value



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a 5 by 8 enclosed, a 2005 US model. Been a great trailer. Just wondering what the value are on these. I have upgraded and wondering if it is worth it to sell or just keep for myself. If anyone wants it give me an offer.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

sounds like a good snow goose trailer. I am thinknig about keeping my 6x10 for muddy fields and spring snows when I upgrade.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got an old 5 x 8 that I tow some job tools around in it's starting to look like hell and I get offers all the time to buy it from guys knowing I'm due to upgrade. I know I'll still get $750 for it and it's a 1990. If yours is newer and not rusting below the back door like mine I'd say $1'250 and it would sell fast $1,500 and wait a bit.


----------

